# F250 Front lower bumper notching



## Ctsvguy (Oct 20, 2016)

looking for pictures of 2011 and up lower bumper notching for plow mount / receivers.

Also what did you find works best for cutting the plastic!

PFA


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

What plow brand?


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Western ultramount. The older trucks valance just come off totally. The 2017 got cut, I'm not sure what was used to make the cut.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

we use a bimetal reciprocating saw blade in an air saw


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

We just use a wood blade in a jigsaw. I'll try to remember to take one of a Boss push beam on one of my trucks tomorrow.


----------



## Ctsvguy (Oct 20, 2016)

John_DeereGreen said:


> What plow brand?


Western UM


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Just take the dang thing oof, it's only purpose to give you 1.5-2<> mpg more. You'll find it gets on the way of hooking up the plow and it also blocks you from getting under the pickup to pressure wash.
I' have a brand new in my shop I'll sell you if you cut yours up.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

2011 F350 Ultramount


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Ctsvguy said:


> looking for pictures of 2011 and up lower bumper notching for plow mount / receivers.
> 
> Also what did you find works best for cutting the plastic!
> 
> ...


I did mine with tin snips I believe... I think I might of used a cutoff wheel too but started a little melting action... Utility knife works too...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I have a little air saw, like a mini saws all. It works, the plastic will melt a hair at the cut. But that can be dressed up a bit.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

These work great


----------



## Ctsvguy (Oct 20, 2016)

Turned out decent I shoulda just removed as a whole!


----------

